# X-Post: Mini GA RBR ride #2



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

This was originally posted in the Lounge and then cross posted in commuting, touring and ride forum. I thought that it'd should also go here too. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=139266

Here's a quick recap of some of the stuff from this last ride: Paved MUT trails, Roads inbetween, Train depot, Cuties riding along, Skydivers, Strange artwork, Animal friends, Covered bridge, Rusted roof and Awesome food

Come join us for the next one! There was fun, food and baffoonery....oh yeah, and some cycling! Here's three from the seventy odd pics I took from the ride.


----------



## GTScott (Dec 6, 2007)

tconrady said:


> Come join us for the next one!


Awesome! I would love to find some more folks to ride with. Is this a somewhat relaxed ride that might be suitable for inclusion of my wife (avg < 21 mph)?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

GTScott said:


> Awesome! I would love to find some more folks to ride with. Is this a somewhat relaxed ride that might be suitable for inclusion of my wife (avg < 21 mph)?


Definitely! 

Mrs tcon was riding with us and she just took up riding a road bike about 3 weeks ago. The last two times we met at the Silver Comet was mostly to help her along...she didn't feel confident with the bike or in dealing with hills and traffic. This last time we did hit some roads to skip the unpaved section of trail. I was pretty proud of the way Mrs Tcon rode....she did well on the hills and made it 36 miles. It was a pretty slow ride that was much more social than anything. I used the slower speeds to chit-chat, spin a lot and to look for shots I wanted to photograph on the way back in from Cedartown.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Frankie's rocks! So does Frankie!


----------

